# Canon Patent application for more apodization filter lenses



## canonnews (Apr 1, 2018)

```
Canon adds another patent application for apodization filtered lenses, this time for;</p>
<ul>
<li>135/2.0</li>
<li>400/2.8</li>
<li>185/3.5</li>
</ul>
<p>I’m not sure about the utility or expense of a 400/2.8 with such a filter, but a 135/2.0 sounds interesting.</p>
<p>Japan Patent Application 2018-049102</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## BeenThere (Apr 2, 2018)

The 185/3.5 would be interesting as a macro lens.


----------



## Maiaibing (Apr 2, 2018)

Apodization filtered lenses would introduce a whole new dimension to the Canon lens line-up - lets have it asap!

As software enables us to do more with our RAW files it makes perfect sense for Canon to have more lenses in their line-up that can deliver renderings that are impossible to duplicate via software. And there is indeed no way to copy the effect of an apodization filter (as opposed to e.g. a soft-filter lens which is obsolete today).

The increase in Canon's line of macro lenses and shift-focus lenses over the last years spring to mind.

A 400mm lens with apodization filter would certainly be spectacular. I never imagined a big white with an apodization filter. I'd love to see the rendering of shots in areas with difficult bokeh such as sunlit foliage and grass straws! 

Keeping my fingers crossed for a Canon 135mm A(podization) IS L. ;D


----------



## jolyonralph (Apr 2, 2018)

If you want to try a 135mm f/2.0 APO lens today, you can do just that with the Laowa lens. It's manual focus only, but I tried this one out and it's a really fantastic lens! Definitely want to get one.

Jolyon


----------

